# Leaf hammock alternative?



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey there!

So I have noticed that the edges of my plastic betta hammock are taking very very very tiny flakes off Omega-Beta. I'm not sure if it's coming from his fins or his scales, but when he swims onto it or off of it, one or two suuuper small bits of him float up to the surface.

I want to replace the hammock with something softer that'll still have enough support to sit the way it's supposed to. 

I'm willing to make something myself but don't know what materials would be tank safe.

He loves his hammock and I already took his vase away from him (he's still sulking about it, but the paint was coming off and I got nervous). 

Has anyone made a silk leaf alternative? If so, what did you use to make the leaf shape-able? I've read that metals are not good in tanks so I don't want to use any type of metal wire to support it. I think cable ties - even the smallest ones - would be too thick to do the trick.

My mind's drawing a blank on things that could work as the support for the leaf.

If I do find a support, though, what about a leaf? If I get one from a fabric or crafts store, how will I know if the leaf is safe? I figure I could put it in a bucket of dechlorinated water and let it soak for a day or two to see if the dyes leech out, but what about other invisible toxins?

Am I overthinking this?


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

live plants with nice broad leaves?


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

How about a floating anubias? Or maybe a betta tunnel? Mine always loved his.


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

I've got loads of live plants in his tank but none are tall enough. I looked at betta logs at the pet store and they felt really rough to me. Is a betta tunnel the same thing?

Edit to add: A+ username, Sindorei!


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

The betta tunnel I am talking about can be made with craft mesh. Just roll it and use aquarium sealant or fishing line like I did to keep the shape (burning the ends with a lighter so they wouldn't poke) and stick some suction cups on it. 

There was also someone selling on here a while back but I'm not sure if they are still active.

I have one attached to the right side, the three floating ones are connected (bought from this forum) and the bottom one was my first attempt to make anything that my boy liked as well. I never got around to covering it in moss.


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Anne, those are brilliant! Also your plants look amazing. 

I might have to make one of those.

For now, I just plugged a hole in the top of his new tank decoration with gravel, floramax, and 3 of the smaller plant nodes I cut off his big plant a week or two ago. It makes a bushy little area up near the top of the tank. 

I'm hoping he starts to use that. So far he's busy checking out his new digs and hasn't paid much attention to the plants up top yet. 

I'm still interested in making a betta leaf hammock if anyone has ideas for tank-safe materials!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I've made a couple of my own hammocks using leaves from cheap plastic plants. I just cut a leaf off the plant, leaving a bit of stem, then carefully burn the end of the stem so the plastic melts into a bulb, then I stick the stem into a suction cup. I had a couple of suction cups left over from old betta hammocks. This way I can use leaves in all different sizes, and provided the leaf has a sturdy underside they work great.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I found the tunnel on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32135546301...49&var=510249968887&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Some Annubias or Blue Stricita attached to the side of the tank with a suction cup is all you need


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Mibe lay in the tangles of watersprite i have floating in thier tanks. I also have really tall, broadleaf silk plants that reach the surface, they lay on those a lot too.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen some really nice DIY hammocks made from silk leaves. People buy the fake plants and then cut off a leaf and attach it to a suction cup. I recently took my hammock out because it had spots of rust appearing on the stem (and my betta never used it anyway).


----------



## kittenzuponi (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a heavily finned betta & he loves his hammock. I too had noticed he was getting a bit shredded up from it, so I used some fine grit sand paper along the edges to smooth it out. 
He'll lay on the floating plants, but he really enjoys the hammock for resting.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Anubias Nana, the fake betta hammocks are basically look like replicas of Anubias leaves anyways. At least to me they do.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Anubias by far is the best choice IMO and requires very little light.


----------



## XTashX (Jan 7, 2016)

I find my guys like resting on Indian Almond leaves. The trick is to get them to float just under the water (usually resting on a silk/real plant.)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

XTashX said:


> I find my guys like resting on Indian Almond leaves.



Same here. I fold the stem end of the IAL over and attach it to a suction cup,then I position them a little way under the water line so they have enough room to swim on top.My bettas love them.


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

kittenzuponi said:


> I have a heavily finned betta & he loves his hammock. I too had noticed he was getting a bit shredded up from it, so I used some fine grit sand paper along the edges to smooth it out.
> He'll lay on the floating plants, but he really enjoys the hammock for resting.


Thank you, Kittenzuponi! Our bettas have the same issue: too much finnage and a love of luxuriously draping oneself on a hammock.

I tried your suggestion today and the leaf feels much softer. I feel better having it in the tank.

To everyone talking about IAL, where does one get those? Is that something you have to order online and if so, know of any reputable retailers?

I just set up a much larger tank for him. He isn't in there yet (it's still cycling) but I bought a ton of plants. I think I might have gotten some Anubias. I'm not sure, I'm not a plant person. I'm not sure how the ones in his tank currently have survived to be honest.

Thank you everyone for the replies! I am going to look into getting him some IAL in addition to his newly-softened leaf hammock (and maybe make him some tunnels because he's spoiled rotten).


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have ordered from eBay for the leaves but they are also on aquabid.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Since literally none of the stores here sell betta hammocks (still mystified about that!) I used a different approach. I have a ceramic log hanging from the back wall of the tank, just below the water line: it's open from both ends and has a smaller hole on the side. My plakat boy loves to zoom through the log, sometimes rests on top of it and occasionally just sits inside looking out. I also have an almond leaf suction cupped to the wall, but he just uses it to build a bubble nest under it.


----------



## lunathemarble (Apr 23, 2016)

*lucky bamboo*


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Gariana, it's so weird that your stores don't sell betta leaf hammocks! I like the sound of your work-around, though, especially giving it a side opening for a total of 3 exits.

Luna, I like your use of bamboo! It looks like it thrives pretty well in an aquarium setting, which makes sense. I might have to get some.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I just cut the leaves off of a silk plant and wedged them into a suction cup (cut a slit into the suction cup with some scissors), works like a charm


----------



## lunathemarble (Apr 23, 2016)

omegabetta said:


> Luna, I like your use of bamboo! It looks like it thrives pretty well in an aquarium setting, which makes sense. I might have to get some.


The only caveat w bamboo is that it algae seems to like to accumulate on the stalk. Got a nerite a couple weeks ago & she seems to have gotten it under control


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

In my personal opinion, Anubias Nana's leafs make a perfect betta hammock


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

For everyone who suggested an IAL for a resting place, here is a video of Omega-Beta checking out his new tank decoration!

https://youtu.be/69VUQTvxl0w


(also @206Betta, that picture is too stinkin' cute. I can't get over it!)


----------

